# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  المحرمات بسبب الرضاع وآثار القرابة الرضاعية

## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify] 
المقدمة 
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيراً ... وبعد:
ورد التحريم بالرضاع في القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية حيث يقول الحق عز وجل       </B>]وأمهاتكم اللاتي أرضعنكم وأخواتكم من الرضاعة[[1] في جملة الكلام عن المحرمات ، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم ( يحرم من الرضاع ما يحرم من النسب )[2] وقد أسهب الفقهاء في الكلام عن الرضاع ومقدار الرضاع المحرم  والتحريم بالرضاع وآثاره.</I>
وقد اقتصرت في بحثي هذا على الحديث عن المحرمات بسبب الرضاع وآثار القرابة الرضاعية مُبتدئاً البحث في كلام موجز عن تعريف الرضاع ودليل مشروعية التحريم بالرضاع والحكمة من التحريم بالرضاع.
وقد ارتأيت الكتابة عن هذه المواضيع لسببين: الأول أن هذا البحث استكمالاً لمتطلبات النجاح في مادة الأحوال الشخصية ( الحضانة والرضاع ) ضمن مرحلة الماجستير، والسبب الثاني هو التسهيل على الباحثين في الحصول على الآراء الفقهية المتعلقة بالموضوع في بحث مفصل لآراء الفقهاء.
وقد اتبعت في كتابتي لهذا البحث أسلوب الجمع والنقل من الكتب الفقهية المختلفة وذكر رأي كل فريق مع ما استدلوا عليه في آراءهم.
كما أنني وجدت كثيراً من الناس يسأل عن المحرمات بسبب الرضاع وما هي الآثار المترتبة على ذلك من النكاح والخلوة والتوارث والنفقة 00000، فكان لا بد من الكتابة في هذا الموضوع ليتبين للناس حكم الشريعة الإسلامية في ذلك.
وقد أوردت رأي قانون الأحوال الشخصية الأردني فيما يتعلق بكل موضوع حتى يطّلع الباحث على رأي الفقهاء ورأي القانون في كل مسألة.
راجياً من الله العلي القدير أن يجد الباحث والسائل مبتغاه في هذا البحث المتواضع.

والله ولي التوفيق
*الباحث : مصطفى محمد سليمان قضاه*
*ماجستير فقه وأصوله / جامعة آل البيت / الأردن*_المطلب الأول: الرضاع : تعريفه – دليل مشروعية تحريمه – حكمة التحريم بالرضاع_أولاً: تعريف الرضاع:
لغة: مصّ الرضيع من ثدي الآدمي في مدة الرضاع1
شرعاً: للفقهاء عدة تعريفات في معنى الرضاع شرعاً:
فعند الحنفية: هو مص من ثدي آدميه في وقت مخصوص[4]
عند المالكية: وصول لبن آدمي لمحل مظنة غذاء آخر[5]
عند الشافعية: حصول لبن امرأة أو ما حصل منه في معدة طفل أو دماغه[6]
عند الحنابلة: وصول لبن آدميه إلى جوف صغير[7]

والناظر في هذه التعريفات لا يجد فرقاً جوهريا بينها وإنما اختلاف في الألفاظ.

ثانياً: دليل مشروعية التحريم بالرضاع:
ثبتت مشروعية التحريم بالرضاع في الكتاب والسنة والإجماع[8]:
1- من القرآن قوله سبحانه وتعالى في عداد ذكر المحرمات من النساء  ] وأمهاتكم اللاتي أرضعنكم وأخواتكم من الرضاعة [[9] وجه الدلالة أن الله سبحانه وتعالى ذكر الأم من الرضاع والأخت في عداد المحرمات من النساء فتأخذ حكمهن في التحريم وذلك أنه سبحانه وتعالى سمّى المرضعة أماً وسمّى بنتها أختاً منبّهاً بذلك على أن الرضاع يجري مجرى النسب.

2- من السنة: فقد وردت أحاديث عدّة تفيد ثبوت حكم التحريم بالرضاع منها قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إنّ الرضاعة تحرّم ما تحرّم الولادة)[10] وقوله في لفظ آخر      ( يحرم من الرضاعة ما يحرم من النسب )[11] وقوله لعائشة ( انظرن من إخوانكن فإنما الرضاعة من المجاعة )[12].

3- الإجماع: فقد انعقد إجماع علماء الأمة على كون الرضاع سبباً لتحريم الزواج أما سائر أحكام النسب من نفقة ورد شهادة وميراث فلا يتعلق به لأن النسب أقوى.

ثالثاً: حكمة التحريم بالرضاع:
انفردت الشريعة الإسلامية من بين الشرائع السماوية القائمة الآن بجعل الرضاع سبباً من أسباب التحريم، وإن لذلك أسباباً قوية موجبة لهذا التحريم منها[13]:
1-أن المرضع التي ترضع الولد إنما تغذوه بجزء من جسمها، فتدخل أجزاءها في تكوينه ويكون جزءاً منها وإن الحس والطب يثبتان ذلك، فإن لبنها درّ من دمها ينبت لحم الطفل وينشز عظمه وإذا كان جسمها ملوثاً بمرض مستكن فيه سرت عدواه إلى الطفل وإن كانت نقية الجسم سليمة قوية استفاد الطفل منها قوة ونماء.
وإذا كان الطفل جزءاً منها فهي كالأم النسبية بيد أن هذه غذته بدمها في بطنها وتلك غذته بلبنها بعد وضعه فإذا كانت الأم النسبية محرمة على التأبيد وبعض من يتصل بها من محرمات عليه فكذلك الأم الرضاعية فهذا أمر بديهي مشتق من الحس وكلام أهل الخبرة.

2-إن المرضع تندمج مع الأسرة التي ترضع أحد أولادها فتكون من آحادها كما يكون الطفل في بيت مرضعته مندمجاً في أسرتها، فيكون ذلك التشابك الذي يجعل أسرته أسرتها وأسرتها أسرته أيضاً، فإذا كانت العلاقة التي تكون من هذا النوع في النسب موجبة التحريم في كثير من الأحوال فينبغي أن تكون كذلك في هذه الأحوال.

3-هناك فائدة للتحريم بالرضاعة ذكرها بعض كتّاب الفرنجة المسيحيين الذين أعجبوا بنظام الإسلام في الرضاع وهي التشجيع على الإرضاع إحياءً للأطفال الذين ليس لهم أمهات يرضعنهم، فإن المرضع إذا علمت أنها في الشريعة أم ولها ما للأم من إجلال وتقديس ولذا تحرم على الولد كما تحرم عليه أمه فإنها تُقدم على الإرضاع من غير غضاضة وقد يكثر بذلك النسل، وقد قال في ذلك كاتب أوروبي ( قد استوحى فقهاء المسلمين تلك الحقيقة (وهي تقرير قرابة بين الولد والمرضع) مما جاء على لسان نبيهم ((تناكحوا تناسلوا تكاثروا)) فاحتاطوا كل الاحتياط لذلك الغرض الأسمى الذي هو الحياة الإنسانية وهذا هو السر في أن الإسلام أعطى المرضع هذه المكانة لأنها جادت بلبنها مساهمة في تنفيذ الوصية الربانية وهذا هو السر أيضاً في أن الإسلام رفع شأن الحامل ولقد جعل الإسلام للمرضع تلك المكانة ولو كانت غير مسلمة يهودية أو نصرانية، وإنها لمكانة سامية تجعلها في الأسرة في المكان التالي للأم). 
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<LI dir=rtl>_المطلب الثاني: المحرمات بسبب الرضاع:_ *التحريم بالنسب:*إذا قلنا بأنه يحرم من الرضاع ما يحرم من النسب ، فالمحرمات من الرضاع هنّ:1-أصول الرجل رضاعاً مهما علون:
 فإذا أرضعت المرأة طفلاً حرمت عليه هي وأمها وجداتها لأمها وأبيها مهما علون[14].

2-فروع الرجل رضاعاً مهما نزلن:
فإذا رضعت بنت من امرأة حرمت على زوجها – مسألة لبن الفحل – وحرمت عليه كذلك بناتها وبنات بناتها وبنات أبنائها مهما نزلن[15].

3-فروع الأبوين رضاعاً:
فإذا رضعت طفلة من امرأة حرم عليها أبناء المرضع، فالأخ من الرضاع هو كل رجل أرضعته الأم من الرضاع أو النسب، أو ارتضع بلبن الأب نسباً أو رضاعاً – أي الأخوة الأشقاء أو لأب أو لأم. وإن كان الراضع ولداً حرمت عليه بنات المرضع سواءً كنّ شقيقات أو لأب أو لأم. وسواء كنّ في مثل سنّه أو أكبر منه أو أصغر لعموم قوله تعالى ] وأخواتكم من الرضاعة[[16] والأصل في ذلك أن كل اثنين اجتمعا على ثدي واحد صارا أخوين وأختين أو أخاً وأختاً من الرضاعة فلا يجوز لأحدهما أن يتزوج بالآخر[17].

4-فروع الأجداد رضاعاً:
 فالعمة والخالة ، وكذلك كل امرأة أرضعتها واحدة من الجدّات بالرضاع ، أو ارتضعت بلبن الأجداد من النسب أو الرضاع[18].

** مسألة لبن الفحل:
المقصود بلبن الفحل أي زوج الأم المرضع ، حيث قلنا بأنه يحرم من الرضاع ما يحرم من النسب ، فهذا القول بعمومه يتناول الأب رضاعاً ، فكما يحرم الأب نسباً يحرم الأب رضاعاً ، أي زوج الأم المرضع . غير أن تحريم زوج الأم رضاعاً ليس محل اتفاق بين الفقهاء وقد اختلفوا في تحريمه على البنت التي أرضعتها زوجته على قولين:
القول الأول: أنه لا يحرم على البنت التي رضعت من امرأته ، وهذا القول مروي عن عائشة وابن عمر وابن الزبير رضي الله عنهم ، كما روي عن سعيد بن المسيب وسليمان بن يسار وعطاء بن يسار وإبراهيم النخعي وسالم بن عبدالله وروي عن رافع بن خديج وزينب بنت أم سلمة والشعبي ومكحول وأبي قلابة وابن علية وأهل الظاهر وإياس القاضي وابن سيرين وابن بنت الشافعي[19].
واحتج من قال بذلك بأنه عز وجل بين الحرمة في جانب المرضعة ولم يبين في جانب الزوج لقوله تعالى ] وأمهاتكم اللاتي أرضعنكم [ ولو كانت الحرمة ثابتة في جانبه لبينها كما بين في النسب بقوله عز وجل ] حرمت عليكم أمهاتكم وبناتكم [
كما قالوا بأن المحرِّم هو الإرضاع وأنه وجد منها لا منه فصارت بنتاً لها لا له والدليل عليه أنه لو نزل للزوج لبن فارتضعت منه صغيرة لم تحرم عليه فإذا لم تثبت الحرمة بلبنه فكيف تثبت بلبن غيره[20]. 

القول الثاني: أنه يثبت التحريم بلبن الفحل ، وهذا ما عليه جماهير الصحابة والتابعين وسائر العلماء ، والأئمة الأربعة وابن حزم الظاهري وابن القيم[21].
وقد استدلوا لقولهم بأمور منها: ما روي عن عائشة أن أفلح أخا أبا القعيس جاء يستأذن عليها ، وهو عمها من الرضاعة ، بعد أن نزل الحجاب ، قالت: فأبيت أن آذن له فلما أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أخبرته بالذي صنعت ، فأمرني أن آذن له[22].
فالحديث يدل بمنطوقه على تحريم لبن الفحل فإن عائشة لما ارتضعت من المرأة أفلح أخي أبي القعيس أصبح أبو القعيس عمها من الرضاعة.
كما استدلوا بما روي أن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما سئل عن رجل له امرأتان أو جارية وامرأة فأرضعت هذه غلاماً وهذه جارية هل يصلح للغلام أن يتزوج الجارية فقال رضي الله عنه: لا، اللقاح واحد[23].
فقد بين رضي الله عنه الحكم وأشار إلى المعنى وهو اللقاح ولأن المحرم هو اللبن هو ماء الرجل والمرأة جميعاً فيجب أن يكون الرضاع منهما جميعاً.

القول الراجح: الظاهر والله أعلم أن الراجح هو ما أخذ به الجمهور لقوة أدلتهم واستدلالهم على الحكم لأن الإرضاع هو بسبب الزوجين فوجب أن يكون التحريم من الجانبين.

ويمكن الرد على ما قال به أصحاب القول الأول بما يلي[24]:
في قولهم أن الله عز وجل بين الحرمة في جانب المرضعة لا في جانب زوجها أنه لم يبينها نصاً فقد بينها دلالة وهذا لأن البيان من الله تعالى بطريقين بيان إحاطة وبيان كفاية فبين في النسب بيان إحاطة وبين في الرضاع بيان كفاية تسليطاً للمجتهدين على الاجتهاد والاستدلال بالمنصوص عليه على غيره وهو أن الحرمة في جانب المرضعة لمكان اللبن وسبب حصول اللبن ونزوله هو ماؤهما جميعاً فكان الرضاع منهما جميعاً وهذا لأن اللبن إنما يوجب الحرمة لأجل الجزئية والبعضية لأنه ينبت اللحم وينشر العظم على ما نطق به الحديث وهو قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام ( لا يحرم من الرضاع إلا ما أنبت اللحم وأنشر العظم )[25] ولما كان سبب حصول اللبن ونزوله ماؤهما جميعاً وبارتضاع اللبن تثبت الجزئية بواسطة نبات اللحم يقام سبب الجزئية مقام حقيقة الجزئية في باب الحرمات احتياطاً والسبب يقام مقام المسبب خصوصاً في باب الحرمات أيضاً ألا ترى أن المرأة تحرم على جدها كما تحرم على أبيها وإن لم يكن تحريمها على جدها منصوصاً عليه في الكتاب العزيز لكن لما كان مبيناً بيان كفاية وهو أن البنت وإن حدثت من ماء الأب حقيقة دون ماء الجد لكن الجد سبب ماء الأب أقيم السبب مقام المسبب في حق الحرمة احتياطاً ، كذا ههنا والدليل عليه أنه لما لم يذكر البنات من الرضاعة نصاً لم يذكر بنات الأخوة والأخوات من الرضاعة نصا وإنما ذكر الأخوات ثم ذكر لبنات الأخوة والأخوات دلالة حتى حرمن بالإجماع كذا ههنا على أنه لم يبين بوحي متلو فقد بين متلو على لسان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله( يحرم من الرضاع ما يحرم من النسب)[26].

وأما قولهم أن الإرضاع وجد منها لا منه فإنه وجد منهما لأن سبب حصول اللبن ماؤهما جميعا فكان الإرضاع منهما جميعا وأما الزوج إذا نزل له لبن فارتضعت صغيرة فذاك لا يسمى رضاعا عرفا وعادة ومعنى الرضاع أيضا لا يحصل به وهو إكتفاء الصغير به في الغذاء لأنه لا يغنيه من جوع فصار كلبن الشاة.
*التحريم بالمصاهرة:* من المعلوم أن من المحرمات مؤبداً بالمصاهرة كالمحرمات بالنسب ، ولما كانت المحرمات بالنسب يحرمن من الرضاع ، فهل يلحق بهن المحرمات بالمصاهرة ، فيحرمن بالرضاع كذلك؟ للفقهاء في هذه المسألة قولان:القول الأول: يحرم من الرضاع ما يحرم من المصاهرة ، وهو قول الأئمة الأربعة[27].
ودليلهم أن المحرمات بالمصاهرة اللاتي ورد ذكرهن في كتاب الله يشملهن التحريم بالرضاع ، وبيان ذلك أن هؤلاء المحرمات أربعة أصناف:
1-أمهات الزوجة رضاعاً وإن علون: فيحرمن بمجرد العقد وإن لم يحصل دخول ، وذلك لإطلاق قوله تعالى ] وأمهات نسائكم [[28] في عداد المحرمات وهي بعمومها لا تفرق بين أم النسب أو الرضاع[29].

2-فروع الزوجة رضاعاً وإن نزلن: فتحرم بنت الزوجة من الرضاع على زوج أمها ، وكذلك بنات ابنها وبنات بنتها إن دخل بها الزوج في عقد صحيح أو فاسد ، لإطلاق قوله سبحانه]  وربائبكم اللاتي في حجوركم [[30] أي لبنات الزوجات نسباً أو رضاعاً[31].

3-زوجات الأصول من الرضاع مهما علوا: فتحرم زوجة الأب والجد من الرضاع على الرضيع ، دخل بها أم لا لقوله سبحانه وتعالى ] ولا تنكحوا ما نكح آباؤكم من النساء [[32] والأب من الرضاع أب[33].

4-زوجات الفروع من الرضاع وإن نزلوا: فتحرم زوجة الإبن وابن الإبن وابن البنت من الرضاع وإن نزلوا ، لقوله تعالى ] وحلائل أبنائكم الذين من أصلابكم [[34].

5-الجمع بين الأختين ، وبين المرأة وعمتها ، أو المرأة وخالتها رضاعاً[35].

القول الثاني: لا يحرم من الرضاع ما يحرم من المصاهرة ، وهو قول ابن القيم، وقد ناقش أدلة الجمهور بأمور منها[36]:
1-إن الأدلة قد وردت على أنه يحرم من الرضاع ما يحرم من النسب كما نص على ذلك الحديث ، ولم يذكر المصاهرة والمصاهرة قسيمة النسب ] وهو الذي خلق من الماء بشراً فجعله نسباً وصهرا ً[[37] فلما أغفلت الأحاديث ذكر المصاهرة دلَ على أن حكمها يختلف عن النسب.

2-إن ثبوت أحكام النسب من وجه لا يعني ثبوتها من كل وجه بدليل أن أمهات المؤمنين هن أمهات في تحريم النكاح فقط ، لا في المحرمية ومن ثم لا تحل الخلوة بهن ، ولا النظر إليهن ، فدل على أن التحريم بالرضاع في نظير ما يحرم من النسب لا يطّرد ليشمل المحرمات بالمصاهرة فيحرم نظيرهم بالرضاع.

3-إن أم الزوجة بالرضاع لا تحرم على زوجها وأنه ليس بينه وبينها نسب ولا مصاهرة ولا رضاع ، فكذلك الرضاعة إذا جعلت كالنسب في حكم ، لا يلزم أن تكون مثله في كل حكم.

4-إن الله تعالى حين ذكر المحرمات من النساء لم يجعل الأم من الرضاع ، والأخت من الرضاع داخلة تحت أمهاتنا وأخواتنا ، فدلّ على أن لفظ الأمهات عند الإطلاق إنما يراد به الأم من النسب وعليه فقوله تعالى ] وأمهات نسائكم [ كقوله ] وأمهاتكم [ أي من النسب فلا يشمل الأمهات من بالرضاع.

القول الراجح: الظاهر والله أعلم أن القول الراجح هو قول الجمهور، أما الأقوال التي ذكرها ابن القيم فلا يلزم منها التفريق بين النسب والمصاهرة.
تنبيه: قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( يحرم من الرضاع ما يحرم من النسب ) مجري على عمومه إلا أن هناك بعض الاستثناءات لا ينطبق عليها التحريم بهذه القاعدة لعدم توافر حكمة التحريم بالرضاع فيها[38]:
1-لا تحرم عليه أخت الابن أو البنت من الرضاع ، وتحرم عليه أخت ابنه أو أخت ابنته من النسب ، لأنها بنته أو ربيبته.
2-لا تحرم عليه أم أخيه ، أو أخته من الرضاع ، وتحرم عليه أم أخيه من                                        النسب لأنها أمه أو زوجة أبيه. 
3-لا تحرم جدة ابنه أو ابنته من الرضاع ، وتحرم عليه جدة ابنه أو ابنته من النسب ، لأنها إما أن تكون أمه أو أم زوجته.

4-لا تحرم عليه أم عمه ، أو عمته من الرضاع ، وتحرم عليه أم عمه أو عمته من النسب ، لأنها جدته لأب.

5-لا تحرم عليه أم خاله أو خالته من الرضاع ، وتحرم عليه أم خاله أو خالته من النسب لأنها جدته لأم.

حكم القانون:
أخذ قانون الأحوال الشخصية الأردني بما سبق ذكره من المحرمات بسبب الرضاع ، كما ورد في المادة (26) فنصت هذه المادة على ما يلي: [ يحرم على التأبيد من الرضاع ما يحرم من النسب إلا ما استثني مما هو مبين في مذهب الإمام أبي حنيفة ]
كما نصت المادة (31) من قانون الأحوال الشخصية الأردني [ يحرم الجمع بين امرأتين بينهما حرمة النسب أو الرضاع بحيث لو فرضت واحدة منهما ذكراً لم يجز نكاحها من الأخرى ]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

_المطلب الثالث: آثار القرابة الرضاعية:_إذا تحققت الشروط التي ينبغي توافرها كي يكون الإرضاع سبباً في التحريم ووجد ما يثبت الرضاع من إقرار أو بيّنة ترتبت عليه أحكام وآثار أهمها:
1-تحريم النكاح: ويكون تحريم النكاح بين الرضيع والمرضع وقريباتها من النسب والمصاهرة بين الأصناف الذين تم ذكرهم في المبحث السابق والدليل على ذلك ما روى الشافعي عن سفيان عن ابن جدعان عن سعيد بن المسيب يحدث أن علي بن أبي طالب قال: يا رسول الله هل لك في بنت عمك حمزة فإنها أجمل فتاة في قريش ، فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: أما علمت أن حمزة أخي في الرضاعة ، وإن الله حرّم من الرضاعة ما حرّم من النسب)[39] ، والأحاديث الواردة في ثنايا هذا البحث كلها تدل على ذلك.

2-جواز النظر والخلوة: من الأحكام التي تثبت بالتحريم بالرضاع أنه يجوز للمحرم بالرضاع أن يخلو بمن حرمت عليه ،  ويدل على ذلك حديث عائشة أنها قالت: دخل علي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعندي رجل ، فقال :Frown:  يا عائشة ، من هذا؟ ) قلت: أخي من الرضاعة ، فقال: ( يا عائشة ، انظرن من إخوانكن ، فإنما الرضاعة من المجاعة)[40] ، فقد أقر الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام الخلوة بذلك الرجل بعد أن عرف أنه أخوها من الرضاعة.

3-جواز المسافرة: وهي مترتبة على جواز الخلوة ، وقد سئل مالك عن الرجل يسافر مع أخته من الرضاعة ، هل تراه ذا محرم؟ قال: نعم إذ محرم[41].

4-عدم انتقاض الوضوء بلمسها: لأنها من المحرمات مؤبداً ، وجازت الخلوة بها ، والنظر إليها والمسافرة معها فكذلك لا ينتقض الوضوء بلمسها[42].

أما الأحكام التي يفترق فيها التحريم بالنسب عن التحريم بالرضاع فهي: 
1-التوارث: فإذا مات من بينهما بنوة أو أبوة ..... بالرضاع فلا يرث أحدهما الآخر ، لأن الآيات والأحاديث خصّت التوارث بالنسب والزوجية والولاء ولم تذكر الرضاع[43].

2-النفقة: فلا ينطبق على القرابة بالرضاع ما ينطبق على القرابة بالنسب من وجوب النفقة[44].

3-سقوط القصاص: فقد ذهب جمهور الفقهاء أنه لا يقتص من الأب إذا قتل ابنه من النسب متعمداً ، في حين يقتص منه إذا قتل ابنه بالرضاع[45].

4-رد الشهادة: فالشهادة بين الأقارب من النسب مردودة لتهمة المحاباة وليس كذلك شهادة القريب من الرضاع لعدم تحقق هذا المعنى بالضرورة[46].

 حكم القانون:
لم ينص قانون الأحوال الشخصية الأردني على آثار القرابة الرضاعية إلا في موضوع تحريم النكاح أما ما تبقى من آثار فلم ينص عليها القانون ، وفي هذه الحالة يأخذ بالقول الراجح عند أبي حنيفة ، كما جاء في المادة 183   
*الخاتمة*بتوفيق من الله أتممت هذا البحث وتوصلت من خلاله إلى النتائج التالية:
1.يحرم من الرضاع ما يحرم من النسب والمصاهرة.
2.التحريم بسبب الرضاع ينبني عليه تحريم الزواج وإباحة النظر والخلوة فقط بين المحرّم بالرضاع ومن حرمت عليه.
3.التحريم بسبب الرضاع لا يكون سبباَ في التوارث والنفقة وسقوط القصاص ورد الشهادة بين الذين بينهم تحريم بسبب الرضاع.
4.قانون الأحوال الشخصية الأردني كان يأخذ في مسائل هذا البحث برأي جمهور الفقهاء وإذا لم يوجد له رأي في مسألة من هذه المسائل فإنه يرجع إلى القول الراجح من المذهب الحنفي استناداَ إلى نص المادة 183.
والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماَ كثيراَ.*المصادر والمراجع*1-القرآن الكريم
2-صحيح البخاري ، محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري ، 256هجري ،  تحقيق             الدكتور مصطفى ديب البغا ، الطبعة الثالثة ، 1987م ، دار ابن كثير ،    بيروت.
3-سنن الدار قطني ، أبو الحسن الدار قطني البغدادي ، 385هجري ، تحقيق عبدالله هاشم يماني المدني ، 1966م ، دار المعرفة ، بيروت.
4-نيل الأوطار شرح منتقى الأخبار من أحاديث سيد الأخيار ، محمد بن علي بن محمد الشوكاني ، 1255هجري ، دار الجيل ، بيروت ، 1973م
5-حاشية رد المحتار على الدر المختار ، محمد أمين بن عابدين ، الطبعة الثانية ، 1966م ،  دار الفكر ،  بيروت.
6-بدائع الصنائع في ترتيب الشرائع ، علاء الدين الكاساني ، 587هجري ،  الطبعة الثانية ، 1982م ، دار الكتاب العربي ، بيروت.
7-شرح منح الجليل على مختصر العلامة خليل ،  دار صادر.
8-الشرح الصغير ، أحمد بن محمد الدردير ، دار المعارف.
9-قليوبي وعميرة ،  حاشيتا الإمامين المحققين الشيخ شهاب الدين    القليوبي والشيخ عميرة على شرح العلامة جلال الدين المحلّى على منهاج الطالبين للشيخ محيي الدين النووي في فقه مذهب الإمام الشافعي ، دار إحياء الكتب العربية ، مصر.
10-روضة الطالبين ، أبي زكريا يحيى بن شرف النووي ، 676هجري ، الطبعة الثانية ، 1405هجري ، المكتب الإسلامي ، بيروت.
11-مغني المحتاج ، محمد الخطيب الشربيني ، دار الفكر ، بيروت.
12-الحاوي الكبير في فقه الإمام الشافعي ، أبي الحسن علي بن محمد بن حبيب الماوردي ، الطبعة الأولى ، 1994م ، دار الكتب العلمية ، بيروت.
13-المبدع في شرح المقنع ، أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن محمد بن مفلح ، 884هجري ، المكتب الإسلامي ، بيروت.

14-المغني ، عبدالله بن أحمد بن قدامة المقدسي ،620هجري ، مكتبة الرياض الحديثة ، 1981م.

15-زاد المعاد ، شمس الدين محمد بن أبي بكر المعروف بابن قيّم الجوزية ، 751هجري.

16-المحلّى ، أبي محمد علي بن أحمد بن حزم الظاهري ، 456هجري ، تحقيق لجنة إحياء التراث العربي ، دار الآفاق الجديدة ، بيروت.
17-أحكام الزواج في الشريعة الإسلامية ، الأستاذ الدكتور محمد أبو يحيى ، طبعة 1998م.
18- الأحوال الشخصية ، الإمام محمد أبو زهرة ، الطبعة الثالثة ، دار الفكر العربي.
19- نظام الأسرة في الإسلام ، د. محمد عقلة ، الطبعة الثانية ، 1990م ، مكتبة الرسالة الحديثة ، عمان – الأردن.
20- التعريفات ، علي بن محمد الجرجاني ، 816هجري ، مكتبة لبنان ، طبعة 1985م.
* حواشي البحث :*[1]  سورة النساء / من الآية 23

[2]  صحيح البخاري / محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري توفي256هـ، 5 / 2279/ رقم الحديث5804/ دار ابن كثير/ الطبعة الثالثة 1987م

1 التعريفات / علي بن محمد الجرجاني / توفي816هـ / باب الراء ص116 / مكتبة لبنان / طبعة 1985م

[4]حاشية رد المحتار على الدر المختار / ابن عابدين  3/209 / دار الفكر / بيروت / الطبعة الثانية / 1966م

[5] شرح منح الجليل على مختصر العلامة خليل  2/419 / دار صادر

[6] حاشية قليوبي وعميرة على منهاج الطالبين / الشيخ شهاب الدين القليوبي والشيخ عميرة  4/62 / دار احياء الكتب العربية / مصر

[7] المبدع في شرح المقنع / أبو اسحاق ابراهيم بن محمد بن مفلح / توفي884هـ / 8/160 / المكتب الإسلامي / بيروت

[8] نظام الأسرة في الإسلام / د. محمد عقلة 3/412-413 / مكتبة الرسالة الحديثة / عمان – الأردن / الطبعة الثانية / 1990م
  المغني / عبدالله بن أحمد بن قدامة المقدسي / توفي620هـ / 7/535 / مكتبة الرياض الحديثة / 1981م

[9] سورة النساء / من آلآية23

[10] صحيح البخاري - مرجع سابق - 5 /1960/ رقم الحديث4811

[11] صحيح البخاري -  مرجع سابق-  5/2279 / رقم الحديث5804

[12] صحيح البخاري -  مرجع سابق-  2/936 / رقم الحديث2504

[13] الأحوال الشخصية / الإمام محمد أبو زهرة / ص83-84 / دار الفكر العربي / الطبعة الثالثة 

[14] الشرح الصغير / أحمد بن محمد الدردير / 2/721 / دار المعارف
 روضة الطالبين / أبي زكريا يحيى بن شرف النووي / توفي676هـ / 7/109 / المكتب الإسلامي / الطبعة الثانية / 1405هـ 

[15] الشرح الصغير – مرجع سابق- 2/721

[16] سورة النساء / من الآية 23

[17] بدائع الصنائع في ترتيب الشرائع / أبي بكر الكاساني / توفي587هـ،  4/2 /  دار الكتاب العربي / بيروت / الطبعة الثانية / 1982م

[18] الشرح الصغير – مرجع سابق – 2/721
روضة الطالبين – مرجع سابق – 7/109

[19]  المحلّى / أبي محمد علي بن أحمد بن حزم الظاهري / توفي456هـ، 10/4 / دار الآفاق الجديدة / بيروت
   نيل الأوطار / محمد بن علي بن محمد الشوكاني / توفي1255هـ، 7/124 / دار الجيل / بيروت / 1973م

[20] بدائع الصنائع – مرجع سابق – 4/3

[21] نيل الأوطار – مرجع سابق – 7/124 ،  المحلّى – مرجع سابق – 10/2 

[22] متفق عليه ، صحيح البخاري – مرجع سابق – 5/1962 ، رقم الحديث 4815 

[23] سنن الدار قطني / أبو الحسن الدار قطني البغدادي / توفي 385هـ / 4/179 / دار المعرفة / بيروت / 1966م
  بدائع الصنائع – مرجع سابق – 4/3

[24] بدائع الصنائع – مرجع سابق – 4/3-4

[25] سنن الدار قطني – مرجع سابق – 4/172

[26] صحيح البخاري -  مرجع سابق-  5/2279 / رقم الحديث5804

[27] الشرح الصغير – مرجع سابق – 2/721 

[28] سورة النساء / من الآية 23

[29] الشرح الصغير – مرجع سابق – 2/721 ، المبدع – مرجع سابق – 7/58

[30] سورة النساء / من الآية 23

[31] الشرح الصغير – مرجع سابق – 2/721

[32] سورة النساء / من الآية 23

[33] الشرح الصغير 2/721 ، المبدع 7/52 

[34] سورة النساء / من الآية 23

[35] مغني المحتاج / محمد الخطيب الشربيني / 3/180 / دار الفكر / بيروت

[36] زاد المعاد / شمس الدين محمد بن أبي بكر المعروف بابن قيّم الجوزية / توفي751هـ / 5/557-564

[37] سورة الفرقان / آية 154

[38] أحكام الزواج في الشريعة الإسلامية / الأستاذ الدكتور محمد أبو يحيى / ص170-171 / طبعة 1998م

[39] الحاوي الكبير في فقه الإمام الشافعي / أبي الحسن علي بن محمد بن حبيب الماوردي / 11/356 / دار الكتب العلمية / بيروت / الطبعة الأولى / 1994م

[40] متفق عليه

[41] روضة الطالبين / 9/3  ، حاشية قليوبي على المنهاج / 4/62

[42] روضة الطالبين / 9/3  ، حاشية قليوبي على المنهاج / 4/62

[43] روضة الطالبين / 9/3  ، حاشية قليوبي على المنهاج / 4/62

[44] روضة الطالبين / 9/3  ، حاشية قليوبي على المنهاج / 4/62

[45] روضة الطالبين / 9/3  ، حاشية قليوبي على المنهاج / 4/62

[46] روضة الطالبين / 9/3  ، حاشية قليوبي على المنهاج / 4/62

----------

